# It took me forever...



## Cutva (Feb 3, 2014)

I looked everywhere for my kitten, only to take a break and here a meow. Turns out he was in between the wall and a table that needs to be put up!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2014)

My, my...what big ears you have, Little Red Riding Hood!


----------



## AnnV (Feb 3, 2014)

That looks a little like a Bengal belly?


----------



## Cutva (Feb 3, 2014)

We actually aren't 100% sure what he is. We got him form a shelter who said they thought he had some Bengal and Egypt Mau in him. We are going to get him tested but we have to swab his mouth and he won't corporate... 


That's actually why he ran off and I was looking for him!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2014)

I love those ears!


----------

